# The interesting subject of usernames



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey all, 
I'm just looking down the main page at peoples' usernames, and I am sure they are even more ambiguous than even pseudonyms commonly are.

Does anyone around here have an identity?

Universal, Invisible, Tigersuit, Puppeteer, Reality?, Epiphany, Revelation, Chameleon...just to name a few.

I'm not picking, it just intrigues me. I wonder what it says about self-image?

Rozanne


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

My username is the same as one I have on another site, and to avoid confusion I just used the same one.
I don't know why I chose it in the first place. I guess I just try to think of things that sound witty or clever. I'm not sure if it really says anything about me or my personality.


----------



## Lynch_mob (Jan 10, 2007)

Mine is a nickname people call me in real life.
Although it is not the one i wanted, "DeepWithin" is was i originally wanted lol


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:wink: mine's from the expression 'feeling like layla' meaning absent minded or spaced out.

The expression is from the layla in the story who's always in a daze.
story of Layla & Majnun


----------



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

I tryed like a million usernames but I never got the confirmination email.

I wanted ModestAustin811

and that derives from Modest- From the band Modest Mouse
Austin- This is my first name 
811- the name of my band.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Mine is me.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

At first my user name was only 3098 which is my member number, and then I added Pollyanna, which means " Eternal optimist "

3098


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hehe, it's just so fun to find out the story behind everyone's names. Especially Duckworth...does it mean an ancestor of yours thought they were worth as much as a duck? Or that they came from a place called Duckworth. I'm only joking. It's only a matter of time before I change mine again. But I don't know what to change it to...I feel like something different. But it can't be too different otherwise people won't know who I am.

Shall draw inspiration from what is written above.

Incidentally I always though Layla was your actual name, it just seems to suit your personality so well, a very feminine name.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

> Incidentally I always though Layla was your actual name, it just seems to suit your personality so well, a very feminine name.


Me too.

You're already confusing me with all the name changes, Rozanne. LOL


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

To me it means blessed by the mother.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I like what you said about the earth as a mother - quite fitting and it has a lot of meaning in the current day. It also reminds me of the Tauren from WoW 

My name is kind of boring - It was a superhero I thought up in primary school and I've sort of just kept using it throughout my life. I'm sure there's deeper meaning hidden somewhere in my psyche but at the end of the day, a name is just a name and its whatever you make it.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

invisible.ink said:


> > Incidentally I always though Layla was your actual name, it just seems to suit your personality so well, a very feminine name.
> 
> 
> Me too.
> ...


thanks  
I think it's pretty too.

and yeah, gosh I hope nobody else changes their name because I get confused pretty easily. :?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

CECIL said:


> My name is kind of boring - It was a superhero I thought up in primary school and I've sort of just kept using it throughout my life. I'm sure there's deeper meaning hidden somewhere in my psyche but at the end of the day, a name is just a name and its whatever you make it.


Is that a female? I mean, not that i have issues with your assuming a female character. But I quite like you as Brandan, and I'd like to see more of the boy.
(  )


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

I remember explaining once that I just found that spelling the word nihilist the way I had was cute at the time. Beyond that, there may be something more important about it though.

Sometimes when I get into deep thought, I feel as if my will is determined solely between what I believe and what I want to believe. Right now, I must say that I value "meaning" more than anything else, and simply believing in it makes me feel less robotic. However, I also feel as if I understand way too much about materialistic science. To me, it seems as if everything in the universe can be explained by transfer of energy and matter. Honestly, this makes it hard to believe in "meaning" so there's always this nihilistic side of me that I can't shake off.

EDIT: By the way, Cecil is a guy's name. Don't pronounce it like Cecilia. It's more like pronouncing the "se" from "sell," then saying "ill." (correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, you can find the short and slightly interesting backstory to my username right over there.

I think that my name here says many things about me... Exactly what that is remains wide open to interpretation.

_~T_


----------



## monnolith (Feb 21, 2007)

"MONOLITH," noun: 1) a single, large block of stone; 2) any massive, unyielding structure.

Physically, I am very tall, stone-faced, and spend a lot of time in the gym. Username apt.

Emotionally, I am aloof, cold, and unscalable. Username apt.

Intellectually, I am unyielding, empowered, and regarded amongst friends. Username apt.

I chose the variant "monnolith" about a million years ago when signing up for hotmail because the original word was already taken.

In all, a monolith stands out in a crowd (this, I do), and even though it can be surrounded by countless other things/people, it is still alone by construct... Username apt.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Ni Hi Li St. said:


> EDIT: By the way, Cecil is a guy's name. Don't pronounce it like Cecilia. It's more like pronouncing the "se" from "sell," then saying "ill." (correct me if I'm wrong)


Bingo, its pronounced "Seh-sil" 

And its Brendan, not Brandan >_<


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear Monnlith,
How, may I ask, did you end up in the cycle of non-objectivism that depersonalisation is when you are so objective in your character? I'm just asking. It's something I need to improve on.
Rozanne

Also, I gathered it was Sesil once you said you were a guy. Still, it's an ambiguity that is there, is there a reason for that? You don't usually sign with your name Brendan....sorry taking me a long time to master that as well...

Brandan, Brenden, Branden... :roll:

Still you have said a few times that it doesn't matter what I called you, mother fucker. Only joking. You know me.

Roz


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Batista_Darling said:


> Still, it's an ambiguity that is there, is there a reason for that?


Heh not an intentional one, at least not consciously. I was actually surprised the first time someone thought it was a female name. I'm not sure if gender has much bearing on a forum anyway, for all you guys know I am a bunch of pixels on a computer screen 



> Still you have said a few times that it doesn't matter what I called you, mother flower*. Only joking. You know me. Roz


Lol true. I admit it, I can't stand being called Brandon. And it irks me when people don't spell my name right. Ok I admit, I am a spelling and grammar Nazi :lol:


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Well I suppose I chose Chameleon because it means somebody who is changeable: somebody who easily and frequently changes personality,
And that's me, I usually just mimic the person I am interacting with.
I never really developed a cohesive sense of self for some reason.

Cameron


----------



## PAXIS (Aug 12, 2006)

hmm you could read mine backwards :idea:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> hmm you could read mine backwards


Clever 

3098


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

Batista_Darling said:


> Especially Duckworth...does it mean an ancestor of yours thought they were worth as much as a duck?


http://members.gcnet.net/breezin/Duckworthorigins.htm

I haven't read it myself, but it looks like a good read... for me any how.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

....yeah, I was gonna say, do you want someone to read it on your behalf? Only joking. It's just something that cropped up with that Kurdish dude. I knew more about Kurdish history than he did apparently. Well I didn't really, but if you mention a few facts people make assumptions don't they. It is interesting to read up on these things though. I am interested in names. The way they sound, where they comes from, what they mean. It's interesting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah that would be cool, thanks for offering; go for it and state the main facts? you?re so sweet =P (joke). Seem as if you want to be what others want in a person, I maybe wrong but it seemed you gain info on the Iran ( =P ) dude in order to increase your chances with him. Be that not the case, I beg your pardon


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Names like Smith, Gardner and King are pretty obvious, but what about names like Winterbottom and Dickinson (Dick-in-son :shock: ).


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I got my name from a pink floyd song. Not my favorite song of their's but they are one of my favorite band's and the name sound's cool besides.

It's also how i feel when im on certain drug's like morphine and such.

Layla i thought that was your real name actually at first. It's also the name of a eric clapton song.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

comfortably numb said:


> I got my name from a pink floyd song. Not my favorite song of their's but they are one of my favorite band's and the name sound's cool besides.


I related with that song while I was depressed/DP'd too. Seems to capture the non-feeling quite well.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Interesting this. I thought about it just the other day.

Unfortunately, mine is incredibly boring. It's just my hotmail account name.  Perhaps I should change it - to something like 'KILL YOU ALL', or 'Sleeping on Clouds'. Hmm.


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

I am Jack.

I am 30.

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

my name is self explainatory


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Jack30 said:


> I am Jack.
> 
> I am 30.
> 
> All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


I am Jack's inflamed colon :lol:


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> Interesting this. I thought about it just the other day.
> 
> Unfortunately, mine is incredibly boring. It's just my hotmail account name.  Perhaps I should change it - to something like 'KILL YOU ALL', or 'Sleeping on Clouds'. Hmm.


 I vote for kill you all. It suit's you perfectly.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

I pick mine when my drdp was in a severe stage and it just sounded good at the time :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

nickname of my partner 8)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I didn't know about Miss Starling of Silence of the Lambs fame when I chose it, but I'd rather not go into the real story behind the name because it is more than a tad embarassing. I had a liberal upbringing.


----------



## FloatingRoberto (Dec 6, 2006)

My name is robert, made it roberto because it has that sexy mediterranean twist.  Added floating to it, because I drift to life.


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

I picked mine as the French version of the word "ghost" because I wanted my undercover account to seem as credible as possible. I would prefer it to be Ziggo the way it was back when I ruled the forums with my iron wit.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

oh Zig, Ziggo, Ziggomatix

wherever did you get the idea you ruled the forums :twisted:

Mine is also a nickname in real life. But I'm female - for some reason it makes everyone think I'm male and into gangsta rap.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

my name is self explanatory. it LETS u feEl the ANgSt! Feel it , feel it.....feEL IT! FEEEEL it. feel the ANGST.

..feel it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

FEEL IT!!!!!  DO A BARREL ROLL!


----------

